# What a Cute Baby! Shooting the Glock 26 HD VIDEO



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Gave my Glock 26 a good workout recently at the gun club, and captured some video. The G26 remains one of my favorite pistols to shoot. I find it very manageable, in terms of felt recoil, and adequately accurate, even in my hands, to be a very effective self-defense pistol. I've got a Crimson Trace laser grip on it, Talon grips and Pearce mag extensions, giving me 13+1 capacity.

*Shooting the Glock 26*


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks like good fun. Wish I had a decent outdoor range I could do some rapid-fire shooting. 

Sure, you slapped the trigger a bit, but I'll bet it deserved it!


----------

